# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp  máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho kho chứa hàng giá tốt



## nhung1hailongvan (19/12/20)

*Liệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn?*


Lý do nào bạn lựa chọn siêu phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* cho không gian sản xuất, hội trường, kho chứa hàng hay những khu vực rộng lớn như thế? Đó có phải là do sự tâng bốc từ những bài quảng cáo, hay lời tư vấn ngon ngọt của nhân viên bán hàng? Và liệu bạn đã quyết định đúng đắn về việc sẽ đầu tư hẳn hoi một hệ thống máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp ấy chứ?

Xem thêm:
+++    *Đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất?
+++    3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.
*





_Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Packaged được Công ty Hải Long Vân thi công cho nhà xưởng_



*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP VÌ SAO LẠI ĐƯỢC LỰA CHỌN?*



*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được dùng cho những không gian nào?*


*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* thật ra chính là dòng sản phẩm Packaged – những dòng máy lạnh lớn với công suất mạnh mẽ từ 5.0hp – 24hp (tùy thương hiệu), chuyên lắp đặt cho những không gian như:








_Máy lạnh *âm* trần công nghiệp Trane được lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng thực tế_




*Lý do vì sao máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp lại được lựa chọn?*

Có lẽ, chính là nhờ vào những sự đặc biệt đến từ thiết kế, chất lượng, cũng như phòng cách làm mát đầy nổi trội:


Máy lạnh *âm* trần nối ống gió là một hệ thống làm mát gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, vì vậy mà hơi hướng làm mát của nó cũng sẽ dịu nhẹ hơn rất nhiều so với dòng trực tiếp.
Không quy định về một hình thù mặt nạ thổi gió cố định nào, sản phẩm này khuyến khích người dùng tự sáng tạo hình dáng theo ý muốn. Vì vậy, hiệu quả về mặt thẩm mỹ là tuyệt đối.
Đặc biệt nhất là độ bền của sản phẩm mang lại có thể nói là hơn hẳn những dòng khác, ít xảy ra hư hỏng, do vậy mà rất thích hợp lắp đặt cho những công trình lớn cần độ chính xác cao.







_Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp được Hải Long Vân kết nối vào hệ thống ống gió tới nơi cần làm lạnh_



*THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?*


Hiện nay trên thị trường nổi tiếng nhất là 3 dòng máy lạnh *âm* trần nối ống gió đến từ các thương hiệu:

****Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane.*






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh *âm* trần công nghiệp Trane được Hải Long Vân thi công cho nhà xưởng_




Công nghệ: Hoa Kỳ.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Công suất hoạt động: 8.0hp – 24hp.
Giá tham khảo: Liên hệ 0901 329 411 (Ms My để biết thêm chi tiết).
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R407C – một loại gas mới chỉ có ở Trane, cam kết không gây ra bất kì tổn hại nào đến môi trường khi sử dụng.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Là dòng máy lạnh được ra đời dưới sự tiêu chuẩn chất lượng của Hoa Kỳ, không có sự hỏng hóc hay báo lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng, hãy cứ nhìn vào thành quả 2 sân bay Nội Bài và Tân Sơn Nhất thì sẽ biết nhé.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY


****Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.*







_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Daikin_




Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Công suất hoạt động: 5.5hp – 20hp.
Giá tham khảo: 47.000.000đ – 132.000.000đ.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Tính năng nổi bật: Là sản phẩm bán chạy nhất của hãng nói riêng và thị trường điện lạnh nói chung, sản phẩm có độ bền ổn định, giá thành cũng vừa phải, phù hợp với nhiều người.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY


****Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech.*




Công nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Công suất hoạt động: 10hp – 32hp.
Giá tham khảo: 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
Tính chất tham nổi bật: Là sản phẩm của Việt Nam, cho nên, giá thành của máy lạnh *âm* trần Reetech sẽ có giá thành rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với 2 thương hiệu trên, tuy nhiên, chất lượng của sản phẩm chưa bao giờ làm người dùng thất vọng đâu đấy.
Xem chi tiết bảng giá theo model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY












_Hình ảnh kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công máy lạnh âm trần công nghiệp cho xưởng sản xuất_

Ngoài ra còn có máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp:

áy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 10hp: 59.800.000đ - 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp - 20hp: Giá từ 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp-20hp: 66.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp-20hp: 66.300.000đ


*LỜI KẾT.*


Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã đi tìm hiểu về vấn đề liệu _*máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp*_ sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn rồi, hy vọng bài viết này là đủ để bạn có thể tự tin mà lựa chọn dòng siêu phẩm này cho không gian sản xuất hay kinh doanh của mình nhé!

Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để chúng tôi có thể kịp thời hỗ trợ và đưa ra những lời khuyên tốt nhất dành cho bạn nhé!

Ngoài siêu phẩm _máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp_, Hải Long Vân chúng tôi còn tự tin là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh nổi tiếng và phân phối các dòng máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi với giá rẻ mà chất lượng lại vô cùng đảm bảo đấy. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
nguồn link tham khảo:   Liệu máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn?


----------

